# Dog found in landfill



## Nathan (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Aug 11, 2022)

OMG  Nathan..... I am crying my eyes out but so happy to see all ended well


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


>


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 11, 2022)

Looks like someone figured out that having a dog costs money and requires a certain amount of time.  Perhaps the dog swallowed his master's smartphone but I hope not!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2022)

It is so unfair that some animals must suffer so much, at the hands of unfeeling humans 
I'm glad this story turned out to be positive.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 11, 2022)

It breaks my heart to see the mistreatment of animals.


----------

